# Extreme Emperors



## AKILEGO (Jun 22, 2013)

Of the 41 recordings of Beethoven's 5th in my collection, the slowest one is the Barenboim/Klemperer with the Philharmonia from 1967 at 42' 54". The fastest is the Casadesus/Mitropoulos with the NY Philharmonic at 34' 37" from 1955. Any contenders for these two recordholders?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve got a good deal of recordings too, including the mentioned ones, but most of them are LPs with no timings - however those extremes do seem very hard to beat & I can´t think of any candidates, except from Frederic Lamond/Goosens back in 1922 at about 34 mins 



I don´t remember if anything is omitted in that recording, but I don´t think so.

There are probably some slower - but not necessarily interesting - ones somewhere.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> I´ve got a good deal of recordings too, including the mentioned ones, but most of them are LPs with no timings - however those extremes do seem very hard to beat & I can´t think of any candidates, except from Lamond in 1922 at about 34 mins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can there be anything slower than Gould/Stokowski ? Or more ridiculous !


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I found a ridiculously slow recording if Schumann's pc by Shoko Sugitani with a time of 35 mins. The fastest is just over 28 mins with Howard Shelley.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Burroughs said:


> Well I found a ridiculously slow recording if Schumann's pc by Shoko Sugitani with a time of 35 mins. The fastest is just over 28 mins with Howard Shelley.


That is very fast for Schumann, also faster than Haskil at 28:40


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> That is very fast for Schumann, also faster than Haskil at 28:40


Got it. Shelleys recording is 27 mins and 24 secs. Very fast.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

AKILEGO said:


> Of the 41 recordings of Beethoven's 5th in my collection, the slowest one is the Barenboim/Klemperer with the Philharmonia from 1967 at 42' 54". The fastest is the Casadesus/Mitropoulos with the NY Philharmonic at 34' 37" from 1955. Any contenders for these two recordholders?


Do you have any favourites or unusual recordings ? One of the more weird ones is Gieseking/Rother, of course ;-)


----------



## AKILEGO (Jun 22, 2013)

Moody, I have a Gould/Ancerl with the Toronto S.O. from 1970 which is not bad at all. Try it


----------



## AKILEGO (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, Joen, I agree with you on the early (1945) Gieseking/Rother. You should try Gieseking with Karajan(1951) or with Galliera (1955). An underrated Beethoven interpreter, certainly capable of more than Debussy renderings.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

AKILEGO said:


> Of the 41 recordings of Beethoven's 5th in my collection, the slowest one is the Barenboim/Klemperer with the Philharmonia from 1967 at 42' 54". The fastest is the Casadesus/Mitropoulos with the NY Philharmonic at 34' 37" from 1955. Any contenders for these two recordholders?


Well Gould is close on his heels at 42" 39'. The Casadesus recording and his Concertgebouw/Rosbaud effort are favourites of mine.


----------

